# Un bout de nature



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi everybody. I saw this forum on "ForumAquagora", a french forum. I would like to present you my planted tank. His size : 160cm*60cm*60cm (576 liters). His name : "un bout de nature".
I use Powersand, Clear super, Bacter 100, Tourmaline BC and Aquasoil Amazonia. Lightining : 3*150W HQI (5200K). For fertilization : Tropica Aquacare Alimentation+, Easylife Easycarbo and CO2.

The hardscape at the beginning :


By olileon


By olileon

After two months :


By olileon

And with my son  :


By olileon

Hyphessobricon Bentosi :


By olileon

Hyphessobricon Eos :


By olileon

Now, i try a new version with only 3 plants : Lilaeopsis, Bolbitis and Hygrophila Difformis.

;-)


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

looking good, good luck on your new version


----------



## stewy098 (Mar 6, 2008)

wow nice tank and how did u get such clear shots of the fish im amazed lol


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks.  For photos, the 3 HQI help a lot to make good shots...


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

New pics :


By olileon


By olileon


By olileon


By olileon


By olileon


By olileon


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your tank is beautiful. Very soft and relaxing. Love the placement of the reds. Looks like fall in a forest with the trees turning.


----------



## Mark1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Great and truly inspiring for my future 576 Liter Tank, thank you very much!

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks everybody. ;-)

A new pic, this is the pic wich i post for the CAPA, the french planted tank contest...


By olileon

;-)


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

That is so great! Very balanced and relaxing. I hope you do well in the comtest!


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Stunning! Everything from the hardscape to the plant trimming. Good luck in the contest!


----------



## 4f1hmi (Mar 29, 2008)

your tank is indeed a contest piece. I love it. I hope I can get nice photos like yours.


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks... ;-)

A pic from the new version, only 3 plants : Lilaeopsis, Hygrophila Difformis and Bolbitis... Now it must grow...


By olileon

;-)


----------



## JoyfulGirl (Nov 19, 2004)

your tank is lovely, thank you for sharing it here.


----------



## Gliga (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## Mark1 (Feb 5, 2008)

How did you separate the ADA Soil from Sand?

I will pass my holidays from 31. August to 07. September nearby you in Titisee Neustadt .

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

Excellent tank. Subscribed!

What is your lighting?


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

Mark1 said:


> How did you separate the ADA Soil from Sand?


When i prepare the hardscape :





/img156/mer5rf6.jpg/1/w800.png


/img156/mer11qa4.jpg/1/w799.png


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> Excellent tank. Subscribed!
> 
> What is your lighting?


Thanks.  For lighting, i use 3*150W HQI (5200K)


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

What great work...Was the tank custom made? 
I also envy your photo skills, I hope to be as good one day.

Cheers, Orlando


----------



## Te-Nej (Aug 9, 2007)

Amazing tank! 
Can you tell us something about ferts and what kind of plants do you have in aq?


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

For plants : echinodorus tenellus, eleocharis parvula, rotala rotundifolia sp green, rotala indica, bacopa caroliniana, eustralis stellata, ludwigia arcuata, bolbitis heudelotii, hygrophilia polysperma, cryptocoryne parva and wendtii.

New pics :




/img156/ancistrus1rw5.jpg/1/w800.png


----------



## mulita (Jul 31, 2007)

WOW!! Truly beatiful, I really like the size of your tank, truly relaxing lookig at it.

I bet your guest expend quit a time looking at it. I love it it inspire me. Thanks for sharing


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

Some new pics :

The Difformis grows fast :



the fish and shrimps :


----------



## reinaldo (Nov 16, 2004)

Olileon,

Fantastic tank, just amazing at all...

Please, just check it: The Hyphessobrycon you show pictures are H. ornatus, not H. bentosi, as you told...
The pattern of colours of H. bentosi and the dorsal fin are different than H. ornatus, wich, imo are your fishes.

Once again, amazing tank!


----------



## rickylbc (Jun 9, 2008)

Nicely done.


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

Glosso grows fast...


----------



## Kikas (Sep 9, 2008)

Wery nice looking aquarium.

I hope one day to get same cover plant like you have 

Glosso what is full mane of it?


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

Glossostigma Elatinoides ;-)

Pic from the side of the tank :


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

the branches remind me of the tree outside the kids window, from the movie poltergeist. Does it have to look so dreary. I think of Edgar Allen Poe, "Once upon a midnight dreary..."


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

You tank is beautiful, and your photos are amazing


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

The Glosso and Difformis must grow a little bit more. I think, i plant somme Tenellus next the stones...


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

i would like to see a front-on pick of the left side please.


----------



## mulita (Jul 31, 2007)

Olileon.
Your tank just look Awsome!!.... If I set up another tank it will be something about this size (I may get killed in the process, but I try it :moony Terrific!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

That reminds me, Im going to France next summer 
Youre tank is beautiful
Elle fait belle..... or is it Il fait beau...not sure haha. Good work anyway


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

kiwik said:


> i would like to see a front-on pick of the left side please.


For the moment...




I must work on Difformis and the other plants must grow a little bit more...


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

New pics...in few days, final shots.


----------



## wonword (Apr 10, 2008)

rediculously beautiful! i wish i had such skills!


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Outstanding tank, Olileon. I'm green with envy. :biggrin:


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Is that an altum angel fish?


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

No, just pterophyllum scalare...

News pics (i love photos...[smilie=l :

[URL=http://imageshack.us]







[/URL]


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

awesome glossostigma!


----------



## jns (Aug 19, 2008)

Fabulous. Very tasteful selection of flora and fauna.


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

The end of this version :




And now, i try an iwagumi with seiryu stones...:lol: for plants, i let the glosso and use tenellus, moss, blyxa and eleocharis vivipara. It must grow now.


----------



## mulita (Jul 31, 2007)

Very Nice new scape!!!


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

very beautiful.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Stunning. I love it.


----------



## voultou (Jul 3, 2008)

Salut Olileon 

Just to tell you (one more time) that this tank is magnificent in the first and the third version. 
You already know that I find the second version unbalanced but it is caused by the type of layout in itself. 

à plus


----------

